# Brake lights staying on all the time :( !!



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

This is something that a few of you may have experienced , don't know.
But driving to work on Monday, I noticed a little tiny black piece of rubber/ plastic thingy
fell from underneath my driver side dash. I didn't think nothing of it. Arrived at work , parked and went in. After work, I went out to crank my truck and wha-la, didn't crank !
So I had my boss give me a jump off. I was trying real hard as to why my battery went dead and I had to have a boost. I didn't leave anything on the truck, like lights, radio, inside dome light, etc. Hmm..... .... hmm...

Anway, that night when i got home , my wife noticed my brake lights were on so I went out there to investigate. How could my brake lights be on when my lights weren't on or I wasn't mashing the brake pedal. I was stumped . So I called my boss (he's auto savvy)
and ran the scenario by him . He told me that it was most likely my brake light switch sensor.

Today he looked at it for me and noticed that it was not my stop light switch after all, but that it was the 'rubber stopper' that the brake light switch pushes against that turns on the brake lights and off again. It was this tiny little plastic/rubber piece that fell out of my dash that controlled this . Unfortunately this piece broke into many pieces. 
I went to the dealership today and bought me a new rubber stopper . Price $3.67.

I put it in and guess what ... My brake lights worked right once again. Now i didn't have to 
unplug my stop light fuse so that my battery wouldn't go dead on me.

I hope all this makes sense. It's small little parts like this that you need to buy 
to keep things going once a car/truck reaches almost 200,000 miles. 

Whatever it takes !

I wonder how many of you have had this similar problem too ??

Take care,
Troy h


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I have not had this problem on any of my 3 Datsun/Nissan trucks, but it is good to know in case I ever do. Thank you for sharing with us.

OkieScot


----------

